# is this a middleweight or muscle bike???



## 37fleetwood (Mar 11, 2008)

bet you never thought I'd be posting something here did ya??
here are a few photos of the 24" Western Flyer I gave my Sister in Law in an effort to get her to ride with us. she loves it but still doesn't ride with us much (Nephew included for scale )







Scott


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 7, 2008)

*Date*

I would go by date first. If it's before 1965 it's probably a middle weight bike converted to muscle bike. I'm sure lots of kids couldn't wait to put a banana seat & ape hangers on their bikes the first chance they got in the late 60s. I would leave it looks good that way.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 7, 2008)

it's a 1971 and the post was kinda a joke. I suppose it's really both. I just kinda wondered when I wanted to post a photo which forum to put it in. it is original down to the 1971 Long Beach license tag on the seat tube.
thanx.
Scott


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 7, 2008)

*Chainguard*

I like the chainguard. Never seen one like it before.


----------

